# Where Do You Live In Portugal



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

Where Do You Live In Portugal ? There May Be Someone Close To You To Get Together Have A Coffee & A Chat !

We Live Tempary Between The UK and Santa Cruz, Santiago Do Cacem, Allentejo


----------



## donuts (May 25, 2010)

Hi Mick, we live between Cercal and Santiago, pm me next time your over, be nice to meet up for a chat.


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

I live in Gois AKA little britain


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

We're just outside of Coimbra in Espirito Santo das Touregas.


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

Cernache do Bonjardim 

Best place in the world


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Nodeirinho which is equidistant between Figueiro Dos Vonhos & Castanheira De Pera.

Pablo, 

Have you met Tony Charlton who posts here? He's also in your neck of the woods.


----------



## almanto (Apr 27, 2013)

Pablo91 said:


> Cernache do Bonjardim
> 
> Best place in the world


Once here. You're right.


----------



## vanrouge (Mar 8, 2013)

Nazare 2 of the few Brits here.


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

There May Be Someone Close To You To Get Together Have A Coffee & A Chat !

This is where we live





We would like to meet any one passing through we are on the Camino walk route


----------

